# [Heisec] Ukash/Paysafe-Trojaner verschlüsselt Dateien



## Newsfeed (11 Mai 2012)

Für die Entschlüsselung fordert der ursprünglich als BKA-Trojaner bekannt gewordene Schädling zwischen 50 und 100 Euro Lösegeld.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

